# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  gta 4

## frank001

a mund te me thote kush se ku mund ta gjj e ta shkarkoj ket loje se ku se kam kerku e nuk arrijme e gjet. edhe ne  qofte se e di njeri edhe me torrent te jete vec me co link. flm

----------


## lojaxhiu

Del mbas ja 1 muaji per PC, me duket.

----------


## Gerdi

nuk e ke gjetur se nuk eshte. Nqs e do per Xbox 360 e gjen shum lehte po per PC nuk ka dale akoma.

----------


## frank001

po ka dale pra se e kam pa ne disa vende qe eshte: shife ket foto
http://news.softpedia.com/images/new...e-Leaked-2.jpg

----------


## frank001

une e dua per pc.se per xbox kam gjet

----------


## gigabyte

Prit dhe pak sepse do dali ne kete muaj per PC

----------


## gigabyte

Un mendoj se kjo loj do te kerkoj nje pc te forte per ta luajtur

----------


## Gerdi

mos shif kopertinat, kopertinat mund te dalin dhe me muaj perpara e vite. Gjithsesi gjat muajt nentor ishte ven data qe do dilte GTA 4, kshuqe vetem prit dhe shpreso te kesh PC qe do ta mbaj.

----------


## gigabyte

GTA 4 kerkon nje kompjuter me keto performanca :
MINIMUM:intel core 2 Duo 1.8 GHz,1.5 GB ram,256 mb Nvidia 7900 ,16 gb free space 
RECOMMENDED:intel core 2 Quad 2.4 GHz,2 gb ram (2.5 ne Vista),512 mb nvidia 8600,18 gb free space

----------


## gigabyte

PC-ja ime e re paska mundesi ta perballoj kete loj

----------


## frank001

dhe pc ime  e mban si loje

----------


## frank001

flm te gjitheve po kur te gjeni ndonje link me coni nje mp.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ppppfff une as qe do e merja mundimin te vija nje loje qe do 18gb free ne pc...Aq me shume qe eshte GTA.Hec vrit vidh pir*h

----------


## ali-likova

Ej po shum e let kana bre kjo loj a po ma coni me msn ani se e kam  nje pentium 2 te vjeter e at nuk e perdori barem ja jam dikujt edhe lun !!! aahahhahahahah kaloni mir

----------


## strange

frank001 shikoje PM, se ta sigurova lojën nga një shoke  :buzeqeshje: 


Gjithashtu kush e do lojën me tregoni.

----------


## frank001

flm te gjitheve por e gjeta.

----------


## limi-g

ejj si mundna me marr kete loj une se nuk po di neese di naj kush

----------


## strange

Duhesh me e shkarkua lojën njehere. Ti dërgova linkat pm, merri dhe shkarkoje.

----------


## gigabyte

Mi dergo dhe mua

----------


## gigabyte

Kjo loj po me pelqen shum nga videot qe kam par

----------

